# Wasserkühlung Identifizieren



## Sharijan (15. Oktober 2015)

*Wasserkühlung Identifizieren*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir damals ein Komplettsystem gekauft, in dem ne Corsair Wasserkühlung auf nem AMD verbaut war. Nun würd ich gerne herausfinden welches Modell es ist, aber leider hab ich nirgends mehr Daten.
Laut Optik könnte es der H50 oder H90 sein, ansonsten finde ich irgendwie auf dem Kühler und Radiator keine weiteren Hinweise.
Gibt es da sonst noch ne Möglichkeit?

MfG
Sharijan


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Identifizieren*

H50 oder H90 lässt sich ja schonmal einfach klären! H50 ist 120mm, H90 ist 140mm


----------



## freezy94 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Identifizieren*

Poste doch mal Bilder.


----------

